# before drying



## scotsman (May 13, 2011)

Hi guys im in my first grow using soil 3 plants under 400w halide all is going well, ive been reading and watching some videos to learn as much as i can, and came across this woman growing marijuana she says before drying cut you plant at an angle then let it sit in a container with abt 4 inches of water bottled /RO let the plant suck it up and then repeat one more time, she said the plant will flush out its nutrients making it a better poduct after second watering hang to dry ar norm, anyone did this? does it help or just take longer to dry out seeing your putting more water in at the very end ?. PS her name is sarah flowers if that helps


----------



## Locked (May 13, 2011)

Or you can just feed the plant straight water for the last 7-10 days...which I find a lot easier....sometimes if they are real green they go 10-14 days cruising on just water. Ph'd to 6.5 for soil.  Jmo


----------



## scotsman (May 13, 2011)

i intend to stop feeding for the last 2 weeks and flush thouroughly in the last 72 hours and turn my lights off for the last 24/48 hours, i was just curious as i had not heard of this method just wondered what peoples opinions were.


----------



## dman1234 (May 13, 2011)

or you could skip the flushing completely


----------



## Mutt (May 13, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> or you could skip the flushing completely


:goodposting::yeahthat:
only time you need to flush is to correct a problem.


----------



## Locked (May 13, 2011)

scotsman said:
			
		

> i intend to stop feeding for the last 2 weeks and flush thouroughly in the last 72 hours and turn my lights off for the last 24/48 hours, i was just curious as i had not heard of this method just wondered what peoples opinions were.




Why wld you flush? Flushing before harvest is not needed and IMO is a waste of time. Like I said I cut the feed 7-10 days and they only get water. Never needed to flush as well.  Jmo


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 13, 2011)

> before drying cut you plant at an angle then let it sit in a container with abt 4 inches of water bottled /RO let the plant suck it up and then repeat one more time



Thats a new one to me...Are you sure this sarah isnt talking about roses?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 13, 2011)

scotsman said:
			
		

> i intend to stop feeding for the last 2 weeks and flush thouroughly in the last 72 hours and turn my lights off for the last 24/48 hours, i was just curious as i had not heard of this method just wondered what peoples opinions were.



I do none of these things.  Do you have specific reasons for this regime?


----------



## nova564t (May 14, 2011)

There have been a couple threads about how a dark period at the end is to no benefit. I no longer flush at the end.


----------

